# Atomic Snowboards?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

you need to expand your searching a little bit, i think. I was recently looking for atomic boards and you can easily find the 07/08 models at quite a few online retailers.

The only boards from atomic that i had to work to find were a couple of last years models. not too many in stock any more.

i'd find the model of board(s) you are looking for and just do a straight google search from there, between the google shopping listings and the weblinks, you should find plenty of hits.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Blue Tomato Shop | Atomic

Tonnes of atmomic boards. 

Oh, and u can trust that shop too, i bought a couple of boards and bindings plus other equipment off there last year and it came in 3 days! 

Ordered atomic bindings too which are brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 156 atomic pivot and love it. Really fun board to mess around on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahah...I knew snowolf would jump on this one right away 

Snowolf -
In regards to the Cold Smoke, how do you like it's stability at speed vs response to turning? Do you feel if it's a lazy turner or more precise (i.e. fun on tree runs)? How is the level of stiffness? I love my '08 Anthem however have heard good things on the Cold Smoke. One of our sponsored riders just got a Cold Smoke and I'll be taking it out for a spin in a few weeks when we visit him and a few others out in Tahoe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks. It sounds similar to the Anthem. I look forward to testing the board out. 

Enjoy the ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I just bought the exeter from wheel and heel for 175 bucks. They have a ton of 06 & 07 boards with steep discounts. It is an exceptional board for the money. I was lookin at the Ride Fleetwood but think I made an excellent choice.


----------

